# Amazon Exotic Import



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Right, I have spoken with Daniel @ Amazon Exotic Import and there is a possibility that we can get together some sort of group order to lower prices on both the P's themselves and shipping.

Im still waiting to hear back from them on prices for shipping to Manchester, but if they are OK then this will go ahead.

His current stocklist is:

Pygocentrus nattereri "Super Red Belly"	----------------10/12cm (4.5")--------£45
Pygoenctrus ternetzi "Pantanal"	--------------------------14/16cm (6")----------£120
Serrasalmus geryi "Violet Line Piranha"	-----------------22cm (8.5")-----------£340
Serrasalmus manueli ( = humeralis) --------------------12/15cm (5.5")--------£120
Serrasalmus rhombeus "Black Diamond Araguaia" ----12cm (5")--------------£108
Serrasalmus rhombeus " Black Rhombeus Peru "------35/40cm (14.5-15")---£407
Serrasalmus rhombeus " Rio Tocantins " ---------------15cm (6")--------------£114
Serrasalmus spec. ( cf. Striolatus ? ) --------------------12cm (5")-------------£80

His list prices are fairly expensive, but Im hoping if we have enough interest then these will drop ALOT lower!

Anyway, post here if you are interested in anything, and that'll help me negotiate for lower prices.

PICS CAN BE SEEN HERE


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

and heres the full price list for anyone who wants something special thats not a P

and heres the full price list for anyone who wants something special thats not a P


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

corbypete said:


> and heres the full price list for anyone who wants something special thats not a P


good idea, I forgot about that!!

I got prices through for shipping and it is extremely reasonable. Only 41 euros a box, with a few fixed costs such as handing @ 70 euros and health certificate @ 25 euro. Those prices can be spread out the more people order.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

serra's aren't as cheap as piranha hut.... but then again piranha hut dont have any serras in right now except elongs...

rhoms were going for about 8 quid locally lol

geryi is 499 euro's... Nick has a 9" one going for £145....

cichlids are nice prices though, tempted buy the whole lot of those


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

corbypete said:


> serra's aren't as cheap as piranha hut.... but then again piranha hut dont have any serras in right now except elongs...
> 
> rhoms were going for about 8 quid locally lol
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, they definitly arent the cheapest out there, but I am hoping to negotiate alot lower prices if we can order a decent amount!


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Any chance of a Sanchezi? But tell me before you find one, I'll have to free up some space.

-dunc


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DIY-Fish said:


> Any chance of a Sanchezi? But tell me before you find one, I'll have to free up some space.
> 
> -dunc


I will ask them for you and see what they are getting in soon!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

407..................hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

no-one going to order? no real point if we cant get more people to buy....


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm still waiting for news on a sanchezi, then maybe I'll order

-dunc


----------

